# Nostalgia



## Ella.B (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm working on a project around nostalgia and I'm trying to collect as many pictures as possible. So I was wondering wether you'd like to share pictures that are, for you, nostalgic (and why).


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 28, 2012)

does this mean you want to use these images and publish them? Sorry to ask, but this will be of interest for everyone posting here now if you "collect" images. We are all usually quite aware of our copyights


----------



## Ella.B (Oct 28, 2012)

It's for my masterproject in school. It' sort of a research; I'm collecting nostalgic images and dividing them according to their theme and other parameters to get an idea of what exactly nostalgia is for other people. Right now it isn't my intention to publish these images, but it has happened before that a good project got published, but in that case I could give credit where due.


----------

